
HoloLens IRL: What It's Like to Use the Microsoft HoloLens Development Edition - ot
http://mashable.com/2016/03/31/microsoft-hololens-development-edition-review/#Js_uu9lYmkq6
======
BuckRogers
I've always thought AR like the HoloLens sounded much better than the VR
headsets. Definitely more practical. I love his description of moving the TV
and setting up Twitter and the NCAA site.

I can see how VR would be better for gaming once they get it wirefree. For the
average guy, AR could replace TVs and their computer.

Someday soon maybe, most people might just have HoloLens. And I'd still have
my iPhone becuase I'm not going to wear HoloLens everywhere all the time.
Tough to imagine people needing much else though.

I think VR will thrive most with smartphones. Really puts them to good use and
companies get to continue the upgrade cycle with GearVR type technology for a
long time.

------
llomlup
I'm in a process of renovating a house. I can easily imagine using HoloLens to
help with making decisions on interior decorations, furniture placement, bath
elements, it could just that great when you're starting with an empty space
and need to put things in it. The only drawback with a HoloLens system is that
when you own one, you probably don't need many real things, some virtual ones
can act as placeholders.

~~~
gregmac
> The only drawback with a HoloLens system is that when you own one, you
> probably don't need many real things, some virtual ones can act as
> placeholders.

I was watching the video in the article, I had the thought that this could
lead to people building special VR/AR rooms, which are painted all-white and
maybe have somewhere to sit but otherwise are just empty rooms, waiting to be
filled with virtual objects and screens.

~~~
reustle
Absolutely, it would be a great ROM for gaming as well

------
LCDninja
Ugh. Prerequisites exclude EU developers.

\- You are a developer in the United States or Canada where the Development
Edition will first be available.

~~~
enraged_camel
The $3,000 price tag also excludes anyone who doesn't have considerable
disposable income.

They should have learned a lesson from Google Glass's spectacular failure (a
big part of which could be attributed to its alienating price)...

------
LCDninja
In contrast to Vive, Gear & Oculus - I'm wondering if this might be an
opportunity for business VR application developers? Depending on the
capabilities of the device, there might be opportunities to develop
operational, health & safety and operational training solutions.

Is anyone out there experimenting with HoloLens development?

~~~
josephpmay
Not Hololens, but DQRI has a "hardhat" with similar features that has already
been deployed in industrial environments to do exactly as you describe.
Companies that are using it for training have found a huge decrease in error
rates while actually getting employees up to speed faster.

~~~
LCDninja
Thanks for the heads up - I'll check it out!

------
jholman
Looks like my computer monitor is about 0.8 or 0.9 radians in horizontal
viewing angle (23 inches away, 21 inches wide), with 1920 pixels. 2300 pixels
per radian. Similar values vertically.

I wonder how 2300 pixels per radian compares to a "“holographic density" of
"2,500 light points per radian".

------
fifaweq
Wow, this sounds pretty amazing. Can't wait for the consumer edition.

------
galistoca
I was watching one of the videos online where the guy is playing some game
with a virtual character that runs around in his room and thought, you won't
need pets anymore.

